
Ask HN: How real is the risk of a liquid cooler leaking? - pmoriarty
I&#x27;m considering getting a liquid cooling system, but am very worried about the potential of it leaking and destroying my hardware and my data.<p>How worried should I be, realistically?
======
dsacco
I have a liquid cooled workstation with well over a gallon of water in it at
any time. I've never ruined any parts, but I have had leaks when first
building it. I quickly resolved them.

There's obviously a risk in using liquid cooling all the time, but as a
practical matter you'll mostly be fine if you watch highly rated videos on
YouTube that walk through proper construction. Make sure you use reputable
companies for the components (tubing, fittings). Make sure the fittings and
tubing match in ID/OD. Use distilled water with a biocide such as silver coil
in the reservoir.

Also, make sure you fill the entire rig with paper towels before you turn the
pump on, particularly under each fitting. Watch it for a few minutes to make
sure no obvious leak is happening. Then let the pump run through the night and
check to make sure the towels aren't wet.

I was paranoid when I first built mine but I don't even think about it
anymore. You'll want to clean out and refill the whole thing every six - 12
months.

